# Power outage last night...



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

So last night around 1:00 am we lost power here at the house. At around 4 am we hear someone coming up the drive and looking around the property with a spotlight. By the time I realize its the electric company and throw some clothes on, he's already heading back down the drive.

So about a half hour later I see a flash, hear a bang and the lights come on for a second and then back off again. Hmmm.... being without phone, power, etc there is not a lot I can do so I just sit and wait. They finally make their way back up the drive and start looking around again.

That's when we found it.... this poor guy had been hunting from the top of the transformer out on the utility pole and his wing must have touched the line while up there. He knocked out power to the whole area.

Kinda sad to see a bird of prey die, especially when the only real threat they face is us.

Anyway... just thought I would share. To the best of my knowledge, this is a western screech.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Poor little bugger!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Years ago we lost power because a civet cat thought the transformer would be a good place to camp out. He did not look as good as the owl.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

MMMM... fried owl... had the same happen when I lived in Flagstaff, it was a squirrel....he must have been a smoker as he apparently exhale his last breath as I arrived on scene.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I found out that the bunny cops here in CO take this stuff pretty serious. Within 12 hours a report had been filed, and the electric company has already come back out and installed "wildlife protection" of some sort on the transformer. Not sure if they will end up paying a fine or what, but the guy last night said he couldn't even touch the owl because law says he can't and that there was a pile of paperwork to follow.










Found out he was snacking on a big ol' packrat though. It was found headless right under the transformer where I picked the owl up at.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

So Chris, you picked up the owl







..under federal ordenance BP 13320.0024 I have to inform you that you need to report to the bunny police. You must take the photo you have in your camera with you as proof you were at the scene. Most likely you will not have to serve any time but your hunting and trapping days might be over.

Sorry you lost a good predator...did you ever hear him hooting ?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

On a call said:


> So Chris, you picked up the owl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually yes.... I could always hear one down in the canyon but suddenly the night after we brought the new puppy home, him and one more had moved into the area right over where the puppy would go out to go to the bathroom. They were making all kind of noise. I thought they were planning something so I had been walking out there with him at night to watch over him.

Please don't tell the bunny cops. I promise not to use these feathers around my sets this season.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Owls gang up on a puppy...Bunny police ignore evidence...owner sited for having electric power to his home...Owls in the area holding a meeting...more to follow.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The bunny cops, after interrogating the other owls about who could have committed such a horrific crime, have the first baseman in custody.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

The Western Screech is on our -- if you see them please report list, have had a few around here, they prefer old growth cottonwoods for nesting.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> So last night around 1:00 am we lost power here at the house. At around 4 am we hear someone coming up the drive and looking around the property with a spotlight. By the time I realize its the electric company and throw some clothes on, he's already heading back down the drive.
> 
> So about a half hour later I see a flash, hear a bang and the lights come on for a second and then back off again. Hmmm.... being without phone, power, etc there is not a lot I can do so I just sit and wait. They finally make their way back up the drive and start looking around again.
> 
> ...


Sad but thats the nature of encroachment. He is now a SCORCH Owl.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

We've got Western Screech's all over up here. Was helping a buddy move in a couple months ago and felt something breeze past my head in the back yard while carrying patio furniture out. Turns out there was a family back there, a male, female and a juvenile too. Got within just a few feet for pics when they settled in a tree.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

youngdon said:


> The bunny cops, after interrogating the other owls about who could have committed such a horrific crime, have the first baseman in custody.


ebbs you OK ? .....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice pictures.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> ebbs you OK ? .....


Am I OK? Yeah man, just busy! Gotta check in every now and again.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Glad you do...hope you are enjoying your summer !


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

On a call said:


> Glad you do...hope you are enjoying your summer !


Ha, what summer? I blinked and it was gone!

Wasn't this thread originally about some hooters or something?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Ha, what summer? I blinked and it was gone!
> 
> Wasn't this thread originally about some hooters or something?


I've been to hooters and its nothing like this thread....


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> I've been to hooters and its nothing like this thread....


You would. Seen you posting on here all evening responding to my posts even and still yet to pop up on the chatter.


----------

